# Consejos para un microscopio electrónico



## itor34 (Dic 23, 2014)

Hola amigos, les comento e visto unos videos en los cuales utilizan un microscopio, para ver vien las placas de celulares, la pregunta es como podria hacer una, intentando evadir las camaras CCTV, porque son un ladrillo, las WEB CAM, son pequeñas, pero tienen el problema del retardo.  
Abra alguna que se conecte directo a un monitor, sin tener pc de por medio, eso es para evitar el retardo.
Lo mas economico y preferente son las CCTV.
Por hay alguno de ustedes tiene una, o mas conocimientos en el tema de las camaras,

Cualquer respuesta es vienvenida. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2014)

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/salud-instrumental-y-monitoreo/camara-intraoral-odontologica

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=c%C3%A1mara+intraoral+odontol%C3%B3gica&biw=1024&bih=628&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=mAmaVKXSK4L_sASN-oH4Aw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showpost.php?p=104817

http://www.dx.com/p/portable-usb-2-...ital-microscope-with-8-led-illumination-54685


----------



## itor34 (Dic 24, 2014)

Amigo grasias por el aporte.
El problema de estos microscopios o como se llamen, es que no te dejan mucho margen para trabajar sobre la placa en si.
que opinas de estos videos?


----------



## sergiot (Dic 24, 2014)

Yo utilizo dos lupas encimadas.


----------



## itor34 (Dic 24, 2014)

yo tengo las lupas, pero me deja medio birolo cuando las uso, ygual grasias por el aporte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2014)

Yo uso una lupa de relojero , no son caras para nada.

También uso  los anteojos de +4 que venden en la calle y quioscos , salen 3 obamas , agrandan bien la imagen son binoculares y te dejan las manos libres. Sinó pongo la de relojero encima de los +4 y mamita querida


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

Tengo la intension de comprar un microscopio USB, pero no me decido por cual y quisiera algun consejo.

lo quiero para ver tarjetas tipo tablet o celular.

mi presupuesto es aproximadamente unos 70USD o 80 USD o menos si se puede hay haste de unos 35USD , pero viendo las opciones veo que hay unos de 500X a 2mp y hay otro de 1000X a1.3mp.

no se si sera mejor mas X o mas megapixeles 

el estilo del que quiero  es mas o menos este:







_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-510379069-microscopio-usb-1000x-con-base-y-luz-led-13mp-_JM_

lo quiero comprar por mercado libre en Mexico, que hasta ahora no he tenido ningun inconveniente.

si alguien tiene alguno comente como le funciona y que caracteristicas tiene o algo asi para darme una idea.

EDITO: PD.Movieron mi tema, Aclaro que *ni por asomo lo quiero hacer*  como dice el tema., lo quiero comprar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2015)

Opción 1 : le ponen una lenta de laser CD a una buena webcam

Opción 2 : Cámara intraoral , intrabucal , odontológica

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-510821797-camara-intraoral-dental-4-megapixeles-con-led-ultrapotente-_JM_


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

Dosme, vi ese odontologio y dice que 4MP, tiene buena resolucion pero solo aumenta 30 o 40 veces, ¿se ven bien las tarjetas? ¿tienes uno?

este como que me parece mejor y casi es el mismo precio...






5MP y 200X


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2015)

Fijate también la webcam + lentecita de laser de CD

****************************

Con las intraorales se ve una muela de media pantalla  jajajaja , la ventaja es que ocupan menos espacio y estorban menos , andá a que te hagan una prueba . . . 

http://img.medicalexpo.es/images_me/photo-g/camara-video-digital-intraoral-78287-122285.jpg

http://cdn1.clasificados.com/mx/pictures/photos/000/001/091/original_photo_intraoraldientes.jpg

http://static.popsalud.com/fotos/7/13065168354ddfdd6347de4.jpg

http://img.clasf.mx/2014/09/01/CMARA-INTRAORAL-LED-CARESTREAM-CS-20140901092904.jpg

http://www.japantrendshop.com/pictures/miharuintraoralendoskopdentalcamera.jpg

http://www.global-internet-services.net/services_products/5159_500.jpg

http://www.carestreamdental.com/Ima...s.Intraoral_Camera.Landing_Page.Autofocus.jpg

http://images.clasiar.com/2009/03/14/camara-intraoral-para-odontologia-y-dermatologia_9a3abe2_3.jpg


----------



## papirrin (Ago 19, 2015)

Ok voy a probar lo del cd y la web, ahi tengo varias y comento.
 Con la de odontologia se ve bien a 40X como que me inclino mas por la ultima que puse de 200X creo que es un poco mas cara pero es poco.

Gracias y comento lo de la prueba.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 20, 2015)

No te recomiendo la ultima, ya lo probe y no te da  espacio para trabajar en la pieza.
Observa  el [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn-_Vtg5oag"]youtube [/ame] y escoge algo mejor,  por tu dinero.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

Andale a eso me refiero algo que se pueda trabajar , por eso pensaba en uno de 1000x aunque tenga poca resolución pero no se si sea asi,.
Probe lo del lente de cd y no me funciona o no supe como, use una camara de 5MP y se ve borroso en casi cualquier posicion , lo que si funciona es voltear el lente de la misma webcam pero sucede que tiene que estar cerca el objetivo (aprox 1 cm) y pues no da chance de trabajar (mi consejo es que no pierdan tiempo en estar haciendo el microscopio)


----------



## zopilote (Ago 20, 2015)

Comienza a ahorrar tus tresientos dolares o si tienes prisa un Supereyes B008  daria algo moderadamente decente.  Los de altos precios te dan una libertad y una calidad imprecionante, salida VGA, video compuesto y otros extras.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

No tengo prisa pero no creo que mi vieja me deje comprar un juguete tan caro

vi el video del super eye b008 y es justo lo que quiero...




pero cuesta 210USD aprox, le voy a preguntar a mi vieja y si ya no pongo mensajes en el foro es que me enveneno para que no lo compre 

ese es de 500X a 5MP y dice que super rapido el procesador  sigue gustandome el de 200X a 5MP por el precio y es lo que mas se va acercando... 

quizas algo que me falta aclarar es que no es para uso profesional mas bien semiprofesional tiraldole a hobbista.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 20, 2015)

No se donde lo consigues a ese precio pero el  Supereyes B008 estan 100 dolares.
Opcion 1
opcion 2
 Yo por lo pronto estoy ahorrando para sustituir el que tengo por los de  trecientos verdes, sentiras que te estafaron si compras el 200X  5Mp.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

> No se donde lo consigues a ese precio pero el Supereyes B008 estan 100 dolares.



en mercado libre de aca en mexico esta en 216USD con evio 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-506910442-tm-microscopio-supereyes-b008-500x-usb-digital-50-mp-_JM_

lo que pasa es que no tengo idea de como comprar por ebay, voy a checar y si no es muy complicado si compro el B008.


----------



## kdekilo (Ago 20, 2015)

No se necesitan 500x para ver a la perfección, yo tengo uno de 200x y es excesivo, ando a la caza de uno de 50x hd los he visto en aliexpress y son bastante económicos pero quiero mirar más.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

> No se necesitan 500x para ver a la perfección, yo tengo uno de 200x y es excesivo,



bueno eso es lo que no me queda claro, si es de 200X, se ve bien pero que tan lejos esta el objetivo del microscopio. 

en el video del B008 que es de 500X queda como a unos 7Cm aprox. de separacion ¿ o no hay relacion y depende mas de como este fabricado?


----------



## kdekilo (Ago 20, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> bueno eso es lo que no me queda claro, si es de 200X, se ve bien pero que tan lejos esta el objetivo del microscopio.
> 
> en el video del B008 que es de 500X queda como a unos 7Cm aprox. de separacion ¿ o no hay relacion y depende mas de como este fabricado?


Depende de cómo este compuesto, el mío es como la imagen que puso el compañero atrás, puedes ver las "celdas" del ojo de una mosca, pero para trabajar no vale ya que debe estar pegado, los de 50x se pueden poner más lejos (los que yo vi tipo lápiz) estos son los baratos digamos, compuestos de una cámara como la que usan los móviles, los hay profesionales con muchísimo aumento y que puedes trabajar bien pero son carísimos, yo personalmente ya 100x lo veo excesivo si sólo lo quieres para trabajar con smd por ejemplo, eso si viene muy bien para repasar conectores de smartphone y ese estilo
aliexpress.com/item/Portable-HD-USB-Digital-Microscope-Camera-5MP-Multi-purpose-Mini-Handheld-Microscope-with-Anti-tremble-Picture/32246654230 ( añade las tres e y punto HTML, no me deja aún compartir enlaces)
Este es el que creo que me vendría bien y además es muy barato por probar no perderé mucho


----------



## papirrin (Ago 20, 2015)

> ya 100x lo veo excesivo si sólo lo quieres para trabajar con smd por ejemplo



Si, principalmente lo quiero para trabajar con SMD como en el video que puse del B008, claro que si me traen una mosca para hacerle una cirugia ocular pues ya tengo el microscopio 

otra cosa que quiero comentar es que ahora trabajo con lupa de esas con lampara que se ponen en el escritorio y a una altura de unos 5 o 7cm me va bien, pero estan pasando dos cosas, me estoy haciendo mas ciego y las cosas las hacen cada vez mas pequeñas, y no creo que me deje de gustar la electronica asi que voy pensando a un futuro no muy lejano. XD

en fin lo que voy entendiendo es que lo que busco es de entre unos 100X y 500X en la mejor resolucion posible de 2Mp a 5MP


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ago 20, 2015)

Hola a todos!

he venido en esta ocacion para expresarles mis dudas, me he estado interesando en comprarme un microscopio para mis circuitos en general. y he visto estos dos en ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2MP-Microsc...Stand-8-LCD-/151560763544?hash=item2349b9b898

http://www.ebay.com/itm/14MP-HDMI-U...d=100010&rk=2&rkt=20&mehot=pp&sd=151560763544

el problema es q uno es 14MP y el otro 2MP , pero el del 2MP cuesta mas caro, y no entiendo muy bien sus caracteristicas, hay algun conocedor de este tipo de aparatos? sera que me pueden ayudar porfavor? gracias de antemano

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 21, 2015)

La diferencia es obvia, la de 14MP es la mas nitida por que tiene salida HDMI y la de 2MP que es cara por que te viene con una LCD  y una base mas robusta, solo tiene salida VGA y video compuesto.


----------



## Gustavo.gmb (Ago 21, 2015)

mmm ok gracias, pense que aparte de eso tenia alguna otra caracteristica mas que desconocia y que por eso lo hacia mas caro. que les parece entonces ese microscopio de 14MP ? estara bien? o tienen alguna otra sugerencia? 

saludos


----------



## papirrin (Ago 21, 2015)

en el trabajo de mi vieja (que la tengo trabajando   en una maquiladora de partes de toyota,honda, mitsubishi y otras) tienen como el primero con monitor, y se ven muy bien no tengo idea del de 14MP.


----------



## Nuyel (Ago 21, 2015)

Aún si es x1000 no estaría tan seguro de que pueda enfocar bien a gran distancia. Habría que ver eso primero.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 21, 2015)

yo ya casi estoy un 99%convencido con el b008 que creo me es sufuciente, ya estoy haciendo el tramite (principalmente con la dueña de mi sueldo) e investigando para comprarlo por ebay, ya que concluya mi compra les comento como me fue.


----------



## kdekilo (Ago 23, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> yo ya casi estoy un 99%convencido con el b008 que creo me es sufuciente, ya estoy haciendo el tramite (principalmente con la dueña de mi sueldo) e investigando para comprarlo por ebay, ya que concluya mi compra les comento como me fue.



Pinta muy bien, pero ojo, el zoom es fijo, no se puede ajustar como en otros. Lo que si puedes ajustar manualmente es el focus y jugar con la distancia


----------



## papirrin (Sep 19, 2015)

bueno ando de regreso por aca..

les comento que practicamente me regalaron este microscopio:



me lo dieron en 15USD, es usado pero esta completo y casi nuevo, seguramente me lo vendieron porque no les sirvio...

mi consejo es que no lo compren, como me aconsejaron que no lo comprara...

esta muy bien para ver pistas dañadas, leer nomenclaturas de los circuitos integrados pero definitivamente *NO* *sirve para trabajar*, como me dijeron... me hubiera sentido estafado si lo hubiera pagado al precio en que lo hubiera conseguido.

sigo con la idea en la mente de pedir el B008, pero por el momento no he tenido $$$oportunidad$$$ de pedirlo, los mantengo informados XD...

por cierto si alguien tiene el software original o me dice donde bajarlo estaria agradecido, pues baje uno generico para ver como funciona. ( me lo dieron sin caja, ni etiquetas de marca ni nada como referencia)


----------



## casp3 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hola muy buenas,

recién he encontrado este post acerca de los microscopios digitales.
Yo también estoy interesado en adquirir uno, pues tengo que realizar unas reparaciones de sustitución de integrados SMD, y como a la mayoría de ustedes me pasa lo mismo.
Tropecientos microscopios, pero cual........??

http://lasofertaselectronicas.es/endoscopios-y-microscopios/271-microscopio-digital-usb-1000x.html

He mirado unos cuantos, entre ellos este que menciono arriba, pero sirve??
El microscopio USB Supereyes B008 no tiene mala pinta, y no es ninguna ganga, ni el más caro.
Alguien que nos pueda guiar, en definitivo??

Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 24, 2015)

Yo hace poco me compre uno Japonés,  me ha gustado mucho se los recomiendo:

https://www.google.co.jp/url?sa=t&s...YPEDdk&usg=AFQjCNHguQ4DbFEoAbxKbRKcd__ltjlXiA

El 3R-MSTVUSB273 me costo ￥108,998


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2015)

> ￥108,998



¿Yenes,Dolares, Pesos mexicanos?

¿Como lo pedidste y donde?


----------



## casp3 (Sep 24, 2015)

15.000 pesos mexicanos u 800 euros, casi nada, claro si hablamos de Yenes....
Yo creo que para unas pequeñas reparaciones es demasiado caro.
Ver se ve muy profesional y de calidad, pero se sale de orbita.

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 24, 2015)

> 15.000 pesos mexicanos u 800 euros, casi nada, claro si hablamos de Yenes....



Con eso me compro unos ojos nuevos


----------



## casp3 (Sep 24, 2015)

Espero no haberme equivocado, lo busqué en internet y la pagina que visité correspondía al precio que se mencionó en el post.
De todas maneras la paciencia siempre triunfa, habrá más opciones, y más asequibles.

Saludos.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 24, 2015)

Si es algo costoso fueron 15.460 pesos, pero lo necesitaba para realizar trabajos de precisión a distancia,  antes tenia el DIYINHK 1080P HD USB, se los recomiendo como para trabajos pequeños.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 24, 2015)

Lo busque y salia como 1900 dolares,  tu lo compraste a la mitad de eso.  Y se puede postear al vendedor para colocarlo en wikivendedor.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 24, 2015)

Se puede adquirir por $ 899.75 en...

http://global.rakuten.com/corp/worldwide/

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/akindo/item/3r-mstvusb273/

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/akindo/3r-mstvusb273

Lo compre directamente en...http://www.tantan.co.jp/s/shop/detail.pl?sc=3R-MSTVUSB273


----------



## casp3 (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.andorrafreemarket.com/digimicro-profi-dnt.html

Por si alguien está interesado, no es de lo mejorcito pero tampoco está tan mal.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 29, 2015)

lo importante para su uso en electronica es no tenga tanto aumento con que de 150 de aumento ya es mucho, y la distancia del microscopio a la placa, para meter el soldador y las pinzas o aire caliente. Por lo que propones casp3 no tiene mucha recomendacion, no asi la joyita de electrowero, a romper un brazo para tenerla.


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 29, 2015)

Coincido con zopilote, lo mas a tener encuenta es la distancia, hay de todos los sabores como este de $100 USD.







Uno muy bueno también es el MV-550 MODEL:

http://www.wraymer.com/videomicroscope/mv550.html


----------



## casp3 (Sep 29, 2015)

Buenísimo el del enlace pero son 1.400 euros.
Qué modelo es el de la foto?


----------



## Nuyel (Sep 29, 2015)

Es lo que les comente y parece que no prestaron atención, si viene con 200x o 500x no importa mucho si solo tiene una distancia de foco a 3cm. Los chips mas pequenos que uso son a 2mm, con 20x se verían a 4CM, suficiente para trabajar, el problema es que pueda enfocar mínimo a 10cm para que se puedan meter las herramientas y trabajar.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 29, 2015)

> Es lo que les comente y parece que no prestaron atención, si viene con 200x o 500x no importa mucho si solo tiene una distancia de foco a 3cm.



efectivamente lo mas importante es la distancia...

con el que compre (lo mostre unos mensajes antes), hay una distancia de trabajo de como unos 4cm, con una ampliacion decente, y si se puede trabajar con un cautin, pero es mucho batallar, ademas de que hay un lijero retraso en la imagen...

a todo se acostumbra uno... menos a no comer, pero para alguien que quiera trabajar comodamente por lo menos unos 10cm, como dice nuyel.

de echo hoy repare un Flex de un touch de celular cosa que antes no podia hacerlo ni de chiste, batallando y con mucha paciencia pero pude XD.


----------



## pritt (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a tod@s.

Me gustaría comprar un microscopio electrónico que se pueda conectar a un monitor de PC y que permita un área de trabajo de unos 20 cms.

Su uso sería para soldar SMD, reparaciones de móviles y para medir componentes de informática (placas base, VGAs ...).

A lo dicho hay que unir que soy miope y que, por la edad, me encuentro en el "tránsito" de necesitar gafas bifocales: Aún me dice el óptico que no las necesito, pero lo pequeño me resulta muy dificultoso verlo.

La verdad es que no encuentro información actualizada al respecto ni tengo experiencia suficiente como para elegir por mi mismo, por lo que recurro a vosotros.

He probado uno de los típicos x1000 USB que tan de moda está, y no es válido para trabajar: El área de trabajo es de apenas 2 cms. y, lo que es peor, enfoca muy mal. Por un lado el "tornillo" de un paso muy grande, con lo que es difícil ajustar bien y por otro se encuentra en el cuerpo del microscopio, que, como no es nada estable, se mueve dificultando aún más enfocar.

Pensaba gastarme unos 300 €, aunque, si, es necesario podría ampliar el presupuesto si realmente merece la pena.

Buscando he visto algunos como estos:

Xipaike KE208A: Problema, solo tiene salida AV y además le acompaña un monitor que, por supuesto, hay que pagar (preferiría un mejor microscopio sin monitor).

También he visto los que se mencionaban en este post:

14MP HDMI USB Industry Microscope Video Camera Set System C-mount Lens Stand Kit

3r-mstvusb273

Diyinhk 1090p for smt soldering

... pero no tengo ni idea de cual escoger.

Ya he mencionado mi "presupuesto", pero como digo ... si alguien me dice, oye, coge este que por marca, espacio de trabajo, óptica .... es mucho mejor ... no me importaría, lo que no quiero es tener que andar de dos veces.

Os agradecería vuestra ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 24, 2016)

dicen que este esta bueno y barato...
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-535119060-microscopio-camara-tipo-industrial-_JM_


----------



## pritt (Ene 24, 2016)

Bueno de momento estas son las conclusiones que voy sacando:

Xipaike es una marca japonesa que utiliza buenos componentes, el problema es que es japo japo, y no tiene ni inglés y sin saber modelo y características es difícil elegir.

3R Systems distribuye el 3r-mstvusb273, pero hay varias marcas que también lo hacen. No sé cuál de ellas lo fabrica o si es otra, pero, de momento es la mejor opción que he encontrado por unos 500 €. Por ejemplo, Aven lo comercializa como Aven 26700-400.

El Diyinhk USB Microscope 1080P una webcam de Microsoft instalada en un brazo. Concretamente es la LifeCam Studio.

Luego están los de Lapsun, como el 14MP HDMI USB Industry Microscope Video Camera Set System C-mount Lens Stand Kit, o el que ha puesto papirrin.

Lapsun es una tienda China de electrónica de las que tiene un poco de todo y sin marca. Su calidad puede ser no muy buena, aunque tiene bastante variedad.

De hecho, por lo que he visto, se ve que algunos de sus productos han dado problemas en cuanto a los cuadros por segundo: Productos anunciados como que grababan a 30 fps, no llegaban ni a 20 (al menos con conexión USB, no si si la HDMI da el mismo problema y, aunque parece ser que responden en cuanto a soporte técnico son muy lentos y ponen muchas pegas.

Ahora estoy realizando búsquedas como Video Inspection Full HD y encuentro productos muy buenos, ideales, pero que se van a miles de euros, con lo que se salen de mi presupuesto.

Un saludo.


----------



## pritt (Ene 25, 2016)

ola a todos y gracias por vuestros consejos.

   Tras sopesar pros y contras estaba indeciso entre estos dos:

Aven 26700-400

Lapsun 14MP Digital Microscope

   Como podéis ver, la diferencia de precio es digna de tener en cuenta.

   A pesar de ello, finalmente me he decidido por el Aven 26700-400.

   Motivos:

   - Quería algo de calidad.

   - No quiero tener que andar de dos veces.

   - El Lapsun no me ofrece fiabilidad en cuanto a la marca, máximo sabiendo que muchos tienen un problema con el USB, que, según parece, han solucionado con un cambio de firmware.

   - El Aven 26700-400 lo comercializan varias firmas, dos de ellas, Aven y ViTiny, que se dedican específicamente a estos temas, señal que algo bueno tendrá (o eso espero). En cualquier caso creo que el soporte será mejor y he visto que en la web de ViTiny está disponible el manual, driver, demos del software ...

   - El Aven 26700-400, me da datos, como la distancia de trabajo, que para mi es fundamental.

   - El Aven 26700-400 lleva un software específico con enfoque automático y para realizar mediciones en 2D, que era algo que yo quería: Detecta automáticamente el nivel de Zoom y con arreglo a él, la medida y, si se mueve la placa, la enfoca automáticamente. Para mí esto es muy interesante, ya veremos lo bien que lo hace realmente.

   - El Aven 26700-400 lo he pedido a través de Amazón.com: El ahorro (respecto a la tienda oficial y otra que he visto) es considerable (unos 300 €). A ello hay que unir la fiabilidad de Amazón e incluso la posibilidad de devolverlo sino me gusta.

   - Aven 26700-400, tiene bastantes accesorios y no muy caros: Por ejemplo, si necesitase más aumento (que no creo si cumple con las especificaciones), una nueva lente (Zoom) de x10 sale por unos 30 €.

    Además, para los que no lo sepan, en Amazón.com "preveen" los gastos aduaneros que, en un principio, pagas; a posteriori, si tienes la suerte de que Aduanas no te ha parado el paquete o el importe de la aduana es inferior al "previsto", te devuelven el dinero.

   Bueno, ya os contaré si he acertado o no.

   Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2016)

Yo hace 2 meses compré de éstos y estoy contento , enfocan super bien de cerca , creo que es foco fijo , me habían salido baratísimos 500$ (50 Obamas) 

Tiene iluminación led regulable , software para fotos y videos :






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-592717166-boroscopio-micro-camara-de-inspeccion-usb-5-mts-modelo-5500-_JM_


----------



## papirrin (Abr 7, 2016)

por fin compre mi microscopio y estoy Feliz como una lombriz....


100% recomendable cumple con las 3 "B" (bueno, bonito, barato).... ($220USD con envio)


----------



## Jose Luis Chopon (May 7, 2016)

Que marca y modelo es ????


----------



## mauroposada (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola papirrin que marca es y sus especificaciones sin son verdaderas como te a ido con la distancia para trabajar.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 15, 2016)

en el mensaje 46 puse la publicacion del que compre, en realidad no se que marca es no tiene grabado en ningun lado algun sello, la verdad es que estoy muy contento con el microscopio, puedo hacer cualquier reparacion incluso en flexores de pantallas de celular cuando las pistas no son muy pequeñas, la limitante para hacerlo es que no cuento por ahora con un cautin que se preste.

en pocas palabras no hay trabajo que por culpa del microscopio no se pueda lograr... XD


----------



## casp3 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hola Papirrin

me alegro que hayas encontrado un microscopio para el fin. Yo todavía no me he decidido por uno. 
Imagino que tendrá nombre y modelo para adquirirlo por internet, si??
Un saludo.


----------



## pritt (Sep 21, 2016)

Ese es de la marca Lapsun.

Concretamente el modelo:

2.0 MP Microscopio Usb Cámara + Zoom Montura tipo C Lente + Led Anillo Luz Industrial Pcb

Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2019)

"Para el bolsillo del caballero y la cartera de la dama"

Es claro que no sirve para trabajar-reparar , pero si para "echar un vistazo" . . .

Lupa Zoom Microscopio Celular en Mercado Libre Argentina

Algo de 5 Trumps . . .


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 11, 2021)

Buen día no sabia donde insertar la consulta así que lo hice acá porque es el foro en el que mas participo. Estoy armando un microscopio con una cámara CCTV. Lo que noto mirando algunos videos de youtube, es que en mi caso, conecte la cámara directamente con un adaptador BNC a RCA sin utilizar balun. Podría esto afectar  la calidad de video? y si fuese así podrían decirme que tipo de balun debo conseguir, tengo entendido que hay activos y pasivos y además quisiera saber como es el conexionado de el o de los mismos? 
Dejo video por si lo quieren ver

Microscopio CCTV

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 11, 2021)

Esta bien así como la tenes conectada, no lleva nada mas ya que tanto el TV en la ficha RCA como la cámara en el BNC son de 75ohm desbalanceados, solo cambia el conector.

El balun es para cuando queres usar par retorcido de un cable UTP para la interconexion.

La cámara debe ser compatible con los modos que acepta el TV y las cámaras nuevas son multimodo y algunas tienen un boton para cambiar entre ellos. No todos los modos de las cámaras CCTV son compatibles con los modos que soporta los TV ya que existen con compresiones en los métodos de transmitir el video para alta definición.

Generalmente la compatibilidad se da con la mas baja resolución que pueden dar las cámaras o con el modo mas básico de video que tienen o que son muy antiguas.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Jun 11, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Esta bien así como la tenes conectada, no lleva nada mas ya que tanto el TV en la ficha RCA como la cámara en el BNC son de 75ohm desbalanceados, solo cambia el conector.
> 
> El balun es para cuando queres usar par retorcido de un cable UTP para la interconexion.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias clarísima tu explicación, saludos


----------

